# Groupon missing



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

I was able to download it from the market before but now its not showing up.And the ones: can find aren't compatible. Anyone have an apk?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

What rom u using? I'm on axiom rebirth and finding that some of my apps are missing from the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Potential Screen Density problem?
Revert back to 320 if you're not there.
Clear market data.
Reboot.
Profit?


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm on v2 crossbreed. And already reverted with no luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You may want to back up your ROM, and try another. I had issues with apps I paid for over a year ago showing as needing to be purchased again running Liquid v1. I flashed Team BAMF's ROM and it was all normal again. Running BAMF now and Groupon shows up in the Play Store just fine.


----------

